# My latest work



## Eriegardless (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Awesome paint jobs! You went from zero to pro in no time at all. They look great.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

When are you going to start selling them?


----------



## Eriegardless (Sep 23, 2015)

Thanks!!!

Uhm...not sure. It has been mentioned that I should start taking orders. Lol


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Eriegardless said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> Uhm...not sure. It has been mentioned that I should start taking orders. Lol


Well, keep us posted if you start selling, I'm in.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Decoy hound said:


> Well, keep us posted if you start selling, I'm in.


Me too. Not only do you do a nice job but your color mixes are awesome.


----------



## Eriegardless (Sep 23, 2015)

Thanks all but for some of these they are color schemes that have already been painted by someone. I just really like the looks. Some are mine as well. 

I guess if guys are wanting some I could paint them up for you. Send me a private message and we can discuss.


----------



## snaggletooth (Nov 30, 2015)

Nice


----------



## dgodek (Apr 5, 2012)

Nice paint work. Where did u buy the blank spoons? And what size split rings do u use?


----------



## Eriegardless (Sep 23, 2015)

The blanks I got from Peerless Predater Spoons and the split rings are size 3 from Jann's Netcraft.


----------



## dgodek (Apr 5, 2012)

Peerless sells good stuff. Have bought plenty of blades from them. Need to get some spoons sooner or later.


----------

